# Is this real?



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It probably is but that's not the only mod on that car


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not sure, looks custom. However I don't like the look at all personally.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Yes, it is real, no it is not available for purchase anywhere (so far anyway). It is custom for that racing team


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Fiberglass front clip. The lights and grill are just image decals on clip, not real in that aspect.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

That particular body kit is custom made for the race team. However there is far more function in that kit than form. It is designed to push the wheels out for a wider wheelbase for track racing. If you were to slap this on an OEM cruze it would look totally ridiculous because the wheels would be about a foot inside the wells. I do like the look. Very aggressive stance that the cruze is lacking  I highly doubt there is much Cruze left internally

I'm not sure but I'd hope there is a RWD conversion in there as well


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks either like it got stung by a bee or been takin' steroids. A bit bulbous for your average street Crize!
They really need to black out the bowtie too!


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

That is a WTCC car! The Chevy Cruze has dominated WTCC racing for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

And no it is not RWD! All the suspension pickup points must be retained. The basic suspension is retained but custom coilovers are used. They used the ECO rear suspension instead of the Z link. It is a stock chassis with reinforcements a full welded in roll cage. There was a write up in Racecar Engineering a couple years ago.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Heres a time lapse build of this cruze.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Heres a time lapse build of this cruze.


Wicked cool!


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

The kit is for sale, costs 41,000$ in phillipino currency...think that comes to 1,200$ US....it's AToys widebody kit. I'm currently saving to buy that kit, or one like it. The version I'm gonna try to get is the 11'12' version.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks beautiful for a race car. 

But forget the body kit, I want that engine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I want that dual setup in the back, it looks so OEM like it should have been a LTZ feature. Was there a proper way to make cut outs in the rear facia w/o damaging the paint on the edge of the cuts? I was debating this if I didn't do the difuser 



















BTW this is my actual wallpaper for the computer I'm sitting at for about 4 months.


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mick said:


> Looks beautiful for a race car.
> 
> But forget the body kit, I want that engine.



Yeah that engine looks awesome and bet its a whole different beast than ours! 

I wouldn't mind having a body kit that gives the cruze more of an aggressive look but besides that one i havent really seen one to grab my attention to well.


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> The kit is for sale, costs 41,000$ in phillipino currency...think that comes to 1,200$ US....it's AToys widebody kit. I'm currently saving to buy that kit, or one like it. The version I'm gonna try to get is the 11'12' version.



There is more done to the Cruze that I originally posted than just a wide bumper kit from that company. But as stated earlier in the thread to get flares like that would swallow our tires and you would have to do a ton of custom work.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I think the front is a little wide for my liking but I'm also not on a race track.. I think a refined one for street would be awesome..


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> The kit is for sale, costs 41,000$ in phillipino currency...think that comes to 1,200$ US....it's AToys widebody kit. I'm currently saving to buy that kit, or one like it. The version I'm gonna try to get is the 11'12' version.



What is the link for it if you don't mind?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like a chipmunk with a mouth full of nuts.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.atoycustoms.com/index.php/bodykits/body-kits/chevrolet/56-chevrolet-cruze-wide-bumper-kit


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Chevrolet Cruze Wide Bumper Kit


Cool thanks!


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I kinda feel sketchy about sending that much money out of country, hate to have that much money disappear, but ****....I love that kit!!


----------

